

Alzheimer’s Protein Found in Young Brains for the First Time - hachiya
http://time.com/3727071/alzheimers-young-brains/

======
nairboon
Actual paper:
[http://brain.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2015/02/26/bra...](http://brain.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2015/02/26/brain.awv024)

------
glial
I would be interested to know if the existence of these plaques ends up being
diet-related, as dementia is often called "type 3 diabetes."

